# Fighting Styles



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Muay Thai, And Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu!







I made another cause i want more replies


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Running and begging.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Human fighting style, it means all that is possible.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Slapping, biting and hair pulling. If that don't work...I throw my fecal matter.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Muay Thai huh, mine is PokeYo EyeBitch


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ill talk mad sh*t about you on myspace. biatch


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

The secret art of ccw


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Pulling the trigger.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

The art of the 12 gauge.
Damn he beat me to it!!!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

dude u dont train


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

be agressive to break your opponent mentally and then use your skill to finish the job..

combination of graple/striking


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

the style bart simpson had in the hockey episode vs lisa. "i'mma swing my arms like this and if you get in the way...."


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> dude u dont train


True, do you train Muay Thai and BJJ Froogle? Then it's cool, because you have to be training to give an opinion. Or do you mean favourite fighting styles?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I havent fought for a long time... I believe I was in grade school...

Who fights now-a-days?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I dunno, prob would try to take someone to the ground, i would have more chance there.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> I dunno, prob would try to take someone to the ground, i would have more chance there.


True, you can just roll over onto your opponent turning him into your victim.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one of two. if he's bigger than me then it's a headbutt...

if my size, its a knee to the groin followed by another one to the head.

you gotta fight dirty as the other guy will, no doubt about it.

or the rugby tackle...then just sit on them.lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

palm to nose then punch until someone pulls me away.

lol


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Recently left BJJ and kick boxing. My students didn't like it.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Mattones said:


> Recently left BJJ and kick boxing. My students didn't like it.


Why?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I usually slap my opponent multiple times while turning my head and closing my eyes. Then I scream like a girl and run away.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I fake with my left, fake with my right, and then kick him in the nads with my foot that is farther away from him. They never see it coming.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> I usually slap my opponent multiple times while turning my head and closing my eyes. Then I scream like a girl and run away.


 LOL


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

as of now muay thai


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

If the guy trains in fighting, bounce outta there asap. If its just a regular guy or even a street fighter, try and stand up with him and if not i used to wrestle and play alot of high level rugby so im fairly confedent on the ground.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

so froogle.. since u take bjj and muay thai.. id like you to explain to me how to do a few basic guard passes in detail.. thats if u even know what the guard is..
id also like u to explain to me the plum (clinch) in muay thai, and how to throw the guys weight off balance and throw a knee while hes off balance..

piranha1991, since u take mt as well, explain to me the question above and, what is the proper thai stance and what are the steps to throwing a tang (forward knee)


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

come on it's just my 7 class man don't falme me cuz i just started i'm LEARNING it


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

then u should be able to explain to me a proper thai stance since thats what youd probably be learning.. and explain to me how to throw the jab, straight, hook combo (specifically the hand position when u throw the hook).. this is very basic stuff..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> then u should be able to explain to me a proper thai stance since thats what youd probably be learning.. and explain to me how to throw the jab, straight, hook combo (specifically the hand position when u throw the hook).. this is very basic stuff..


Taking a picture of a tank takes less than a few seconds and involves no talent. So please, honestly... dont call people out on something.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what a loser.. u really have nothing better to do..


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My style is Fuh Kew Hup. It mainly consists of grabbing anything close by and hitting you with it repeatedly until you stop moving.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> My style is Fuh Kew Hup.


Now that's some funny sh!t.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> what a loser.. u really have nothing better to do..


Your calling out KIDS....

1st they are kids

2nd YOU calling someone out. <---


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> what a loser.. u really have nothing better to do..


Your calling out KIDS....

1st they are kids

2nd YOU calling someone out. <---






















[/quote]


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> My style is Fuh Kew Hup. It mainly consists of grabbing anything close by and hitting you with it repeatedly until you stop moving.


Definetly an effective technique!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

fists and feet drunken style used to play rugby union so helps at tripping people


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Whatever works! But usually I stick to the L.D.C. school of thought. For those who don't know me, I train with knives and our school of thought is LDC otherwise known as Long, Deep, and Continuous


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Silence said:


> then u should be able to explain to me a proper thai stance since thats what youd probably be learning.. and explain to me how to throw the jab, straight, hook combo (specifically the hand position when u throw the hook).. this is very basic stuff..


Taking a picture of a tank takes less than a few seconds and involves no talent. So please, honestly... dont call people out on something.








[/quote]


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

jiggy said:


> so froogle.. since u take bjj and muay thai.. id like you to explain to me how to do a few basic guard passes in detail.. thats if u even know what the guard is..
> id also like u to explain to me the plum (clinch) in muay thai, and how to throw the guys weight off balance and throw a knee while hes off balance..
> 
> piranha1991, since u take mt as well, explain to me the question above and, what is the proper thai stance and what are the steps to throwing a tang (forward knee)


alright bro the guard is a position where two opponents are on the ground and the guy on top is wrapped around in the legs







and to pass a guard you can grab there legs in throw them to the side but u can get kicked in the mouth hahaha. the plum clinch is when two thai boxers are grappling eachother by there ribs or waist and start to throw the knees. and a way tp throw them off balance is if the knee pull them towards the side they tried to knee you w/ complicated i know but jiggy should know what im saying







and this is where i TRAIN http://mikido.com/events/wka0706.html


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> then u should be able to explain to me a proper thai stance since thats what youd probably be learning.. and explain to me how to throw the jab, straight, hook combo (specifically the hand position when u throw the hook).. this is very basic stuff..


Taking a picture of a tank takes less than a few seconds and involves no talent. So please, honestly... dont call people out on something.








[/quote]

lol. i was just thinking the same thing. i wonder what tony ja would say??...oh wait...he would get his ass kicked...right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Whatever works! But usually I stick to the L.D.C. school of thought. For those who don't know me, I train with knives and our school of thought is LDC otherwise known as *Long, Deep, and Continuous*


sorta reminds me of how i sex up my girls


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Froogle said:


> so froogle.. since u take bjj and muay thai.. id like you to explain to me how to do a few basic guard passes in detail.. thats if u even know what the guard is..
> id also like u to explain to me the plum (clinch) in muay thai, and how to throw the guys weight off balance and throw a knee while hes off balance..
> 
> piranha1991, since u take mt as well, explain to me the question above and, what is the proper thai stance and what are the steps to throwing a tang (forward knee)


alright bro the guard is a position where two opponents are on the ground and the guy on top is wrapped around in the legs







and to pass a guard you can grab there legs in throw them to the side but u can get kicked in the mouth hahaha. the plum clinch is when two thai boxers are grappling eachother by there ribs or waist and start to throw the knees. and a way tp throw them off balance is if the knee pull them towards the side they tried to knee you w/ complicated i know but jiggy should know what im saying







and this is where i TRAIN http://mikido.com/events/wka0706.html
[/quote]

wrong.. u just made that up or asked someone who thinks they know what they r talking about..

and in plum u do not 'grapple' each other by their ribs or waist..

and no u dont pull them to the side they r trying to knee u on..

u dont train. just admit it.


----------



## lakerbrain (Oct 14, 2004)

i train bjj as well, been out of the mat for several months due to a crisis, but i train with team mica las vegas, also trained with fabio santos in san diego before i moved out to vegas.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Froogle said:


> so froogle.. since u take bjj and muay thai.. id like you to explain to me how to do a few basic guard passes in detail.. thats if u even know what the guard is..
> id also like u to explain to me the plum (clinch) in muay thai, and how to throw the guys weight off balance and throw a knee while hes off balance..
> 
> piranha1991, since u take mt as well, explain to me the question above and, what is the proper thai stance and what are the steps to throwing a tang (forward knee)


alright bro the guard is a position where two opponents are on the ground and the guy on top is wrapped around in the legs







and to pass a guard you can grab there legs in throw them to the side but u can get kicked in the mouth hahaha. the plum clinch is when two thai boxers are grappling eachother by there ribs or waist and start to throw the knees. and a way tp throw them off balance is if the knee pull them towards the side they tried to knee you w/ complicated i know but jiggy should know what im saying







and this is where i TRAIN http://mikido.com/events/wka0706.html
[/quote]

Grab their legs and throw them to the side? Clinch around the ribs? Not saying I dont beleive you Froogle, Im not here to call anyone a liar, all Im saying is that if thats what they are teaching you then you need to find a new school.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh fabio is nasty.. isnt he one of ricksons top black belts next to megaton, heredia, and pedro sauer?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

lakerbrain said:


> i train bjj as well, been out of the mat for several months due to a crisis, but i train with team mica las vegas, also trained with fabio santos in san diego before i moved out to vegas.


Hows that treating you being away for a few months? I've never been out more then a week since I started training, but Im facing some injuries right now that might get me off the mats for a while. I havent even been able to throw kicks for 2 weeks as of this point. I have a really bad high ankle sprain, and after having the doc take a look hes telling me I might have a fracture of the medial maleolus bone (sp?), or the round bone on the outside of the ankle. That was keeping me limited but moving, but now my knee injury is taking a turn for the worse and Im getting severe pain behind my knee cap and he's telling me its some torn cartiladge I need to get surgically repaired that will keep me pretty much immobile for 6-8 weeks minimum. Im dreading Aug 3 when I go talk to the orthopedist and do the Xray MRI thing.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u gotta be ready for the copa atlantica mike! WOOOOOOOOOO! cant wait. im thinkin bout doing the absolute division just to see how id do.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> u gotta be ready for the copa atlantica mike! WOOOOOOOOOO! cant wait. im thinkin bout doing the absolute division just to see how id do.


Im planning on putting the surgury off till after that, but we'll see what the risk of further damage is when I talk to the orthopedist. What really pisses me off is I have an MMA fight scheduled for the 12th and looks like Im gonna be pulling out of it, which REALLY pisses me off cause I am really looking forward to it. My training has been great and I have already established a good gameplan and everything, and now it might all go to waste. Not very happy about it.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im thinkin bout takin my next fight out west.. maybe those outdoor socal/nv/az events.. or maybe hawaii.. but i definately wanna try n fight in nov


----------



## lakerbrain (Oct 14, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> yeh fabio is nasty.. isnt he one of ricksons top black belts next to megaton, heredia, and pedro sauer?


I now train with mica another one of rickson's black belt, i live in vegas and i'll tell you team mica is a great school, i think better than fabio's just the way things are ran.


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

I prefer hamster style


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I havent fought for a long time... I believe I was in grade school...
> 
> Who fights now-a-days?


Very true they just pull out a Mac 10 and :


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hamster style!!

View attachment 114073


I wonder if anyone will even get this reference


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Hamster style!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone will even get this reference


I got it.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i do i seen own the movie orgasomo that movie blows


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

piranha1991 said:


> i do i seen own the movie orgasomo that movie blows










That movie did suck ass. REALLY really stupid and definately not funny.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> i do i seen own the movie orgasomo that movie blows


:nod: That movie did suck ass. REALLY really stupid and definately not funny.















[/quote]

well... it was suposed to be stupid.... STUNT c*ck!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I have been training in BJJ for two weeks now. I absolutly love the workout and the possibilities of submissions.

I paid up front and got 6 months for $600. Good deal??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

where do u train at?.. u should compete.. theres a NAGA at wildwood next weekend.. i cant make it cuz ill be in brazil competing at the mundials. ill be at the copa atlantica in october though.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I used to train Shaolin Kung-fu / Wushu (Jet Li's style) and reached to be an instructor back home in the Philippines but then we migrated here in the US. then I stopped, I would like to go back tho but MMA or anything useful. Anyone know a place here in SoCal?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

theres a ton of bjj schools in socal.. its like a trend over there..


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i once pulled a guys ear off, is that a fighting style?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, I do see a alot here. Might as well check them out. How do you know if its the real thing or not tho?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

these threads are almost as funny as the wrestling threads.... im a big dude living in a smaller area in wi so nobody really messes with me- i dont have a fighting style, i just stand my ground and nothing ever happens...


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I used to fight using "hamster style", but I promised my Dad I would never use it again.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

WINDMILLING...


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

stupid ass hamster style a fuckin disabled person could kick your ass if u knew hamster style


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

alan said:


> WINDMILLING...


i too now go for the windmilling in style.
heres my instructor in one of the classes i think he also taught alan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im a lover not a fighter


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i love that video... keys,make em count







no jackie chan bollox


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Froogle said:


> alright bro the guard is a position where two opponents are on the ground and the guy on top is wrapped around in the legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh, not trying to mess with you Froogle, but it'd be a good idea to break thier guard first. You're not gonna be able to just throw thier legs to the side. You can throw thier legs if you've broken the guard, but you'll have to scoop a leg to do it, and that just gives away a triangle.

There are alot of ways to pass the guard, and the one usually taught to beginners is to grap the belt or waist of the gi, put your elbows in the inside of their thighs, then push down with your elbows. Just make sure your center of balance isn't too far forward or you've just given a good opportuninty for a triangle.

You can also do the exact same thing but stand up first. But now you'll have to know how to defend against a spider guard.

Don't be ashamed because you're just starting. You won't always be a beginner.

Anyway, my favorite form of fighting is 2" groups at 25m. Because I'm fat and lazy now.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I train at Garaguso Karate of Williamstown. They have a site: http://williamstown-martialarts.com/

I don't know if the question was directed towards me, but I can't compete untill I get the basics known to me like the back of my hand. But the future looks good for that.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u can compete anytime.. i competed my first time a month after i started.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

LOL. dayum...Well I just started lifting/running/BJJ all at once. I think the basics need to be down though before I make a fool out of myself.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> these threads are almost as funny as the wrestling threads.... im a big dude living in a smaller area in wi so nobody really messes with me- i dont have a fighting style, i just stand my ground and nothing ever happens...


Like this.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chomp chomp said:


> be agressive to break your opponent mentally and then use your skill to finish the job..
> 
> combination of graple/striking


that is true

IN my fights i yell at him until he his piss scared an wont even through a punch at me :laugh: then knock the sh*t outta him UFC style.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I pay some one to beat the sh*t out of them.
I havent been in a fight since I was 13 years old. never had the need to.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> these threads are almost as funny as the wrestling threads.... im a big dude living in a smaller area in wi so nobody really messes with me- i dont have a fighting style, i just stand my ground and nothing ever happens...


I dont know who here goes around looking for street fights, but I sure as hell dont. Its been a LONG time since I was in a street fight, long before I ever trained. We're talking about competitive fighting here, not standing your ground and a guy backing down.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL @ ESPMike and King of Kings!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Louie D said:


> I train at Garaguso Karate of Williamstown. They have a site: http://williamstown-martialarts.com/


----------



## [email protected]6° (Jun 16, 2004)

DrewBoOty said:


> I train at Garaguso Karate of Williamstown. They have a site: http://williamstown-martialarts.com/




















[/quote]

Huh huh huh... hey baby... wanna wrestle... huh huh huh


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mike.. at the copas im gonna break out all the crazy sh*t.. flying triangles.. flying armbars.. rolling knee bars.. x guard sweeps.. half guard sweeps.. armdrags all day


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I train in Muay Boran/Thai...Deadly Elbow and Knee strikes being the main area of attack...As well as Gun-Fu...With my Glock 22.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I train in Muay Boran/Thai...Deadly Elbow and Knee strikes being the main area of attack...As well as Gun-Fu...With my Glock 22.


That sounds SACTACULAR :nod:


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I train in Muay Boran/Thai...Deadly Elbow and Knee strikes being the main area of attack...As well as Gun-Fu...With my Glock 22.


boran is what tony jaa uses in ong bak.. very ineffective compared to thai.. it is equivalent to kung fu..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I kill bbitch by bites
























I also slap, bite pull hair pop teeths, I I will screem like a little girl....


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

piranha dude said:


> I kill bbitch by bites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> i train bjj as well, been out of the mat for several months due to a crisis, but i train with team mica las vegas, also trained with fabio santos in san diego before i moved out to vegas.


Hows that treating you being away for a few months? I've never been out more then a week since I started training, but Im facing some injuries right now that might get me off the mats for a while. I havent even been able to throw kicks for 2 weeks as of this point. I have a really bad high ankle sprain, and after having the doc take a look *hes telling me I might have a fracture of the medial maleolus bone (sp?), or the round bone on the outside of the ankle.* That was keeping me limited but moving, but now my knee injury is taking a turn for the worse and Im getting severe pain behind my knee cap and he's telling me its some torn cartiladge I need to get surgically repaired that will keep me pretty much immobile for 6-8 weeks minimum. Im dreading Aug 3 when I go talk to the orthopedist and do the Xray MRI thing.
[/quote]

Correction! The part of the foot you are actually referring to is the LATERAL MALLEOLUS (the outside of the ankle, hence LATERAL) which is part of the fibula. The MEDIAL MALLEOLUS is a part of the tibia and composes the inside portion of the ankle which is near the midline of the body (hence MEDIAL). For your sake, I hope it is you who is misspeaking and not your doctor!!!

Tom


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> i train bjj as well, been out of the mat for several months due to a crisis, but i train with team mica las vegas, also trained with fabio santos in san diego before i moved out to vegas.


Hows that treating you being away for a few months? I've never been out more then a week since I started training, but Im facing some injuries right now that might get me off the mats for a while. I havent even been able to throw kicks for 2 weeks as of this point. I have a really bad high ankle sprain, and after having the doc take a look *hes telling me I might have a fracture of the medial maleolus bone (sp?), or the round bone on the outside of the ankle.* That was keeping me limited but moving, but now my knee injury is taking a turn for the worse and Im getting severe pain behind my knee cap and he's telling me its some torn cartiladge I need to get surgically repaired that will keep me pretty much immobile for 6-8 weeks minimum. Im dreading Aug 3 when I go talk to the orthopedist and do the Xray MRI thing.
[/quote]

Correction! The part of the foot you are actually referring to is the LATERAL MALLEOLUS (the outside of the ankle, hence LATERAL) which is part of the fibula. The MEDIAL MALLEOLUS is a part of the tibia and composes the inside portion of the ankle which is near the midline of the body (hence MEDIAL). For your sake, I hope it is you who is misspeaking and not your doctor!!!

Tom
[/quote]

Yeah your absolutely right thats what it was. Im not a doctor and I was going off memory and he went into a big description of the whole bone structure there yadda yadda and I couldnt remember all the details.

Regardless got the xrays done yesterday and they came back negative! :woot: The orthopedist said its just a very severe ankle sprain and will heal up with the basic precautions. Its starting to feel better and the swelling is going down.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Good luck with your recovery!! Ive sprained each of my ankles at least a handful of times playing basketball. Once one of your ankles gets that first real sprain, you instantly become infinitely more susceptible to future sprains. And certainly the higher up on the tendon that the sprain is, the more unstable the leg is from that point down. Stay off your ankle and dont come back too soon. If I were you, I would wait until like a month PAST when you think its normal again (if that ever happens) before doing anything serious on it. But thats just me, and Im certainly no doctor.

Tom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

halo 2 ill open up a can of whoupass on who ever plays me


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> The orthopedist said its just a very severe ankle sprain and will heal up with the basic precautions. Its starting to feel better and the swelling is going down.


I had the same thing about 2 weeks ago. I've never had a sprain so bad that I couldn't walk for a few days, so I went to the doc becuase I thought I broke or tore something. Severe sprains suck ass.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I just started training a 1 1/2 months ago and too bad jiggy wont be able to here IM A AMATEUR NOT A PRO AND ESPMIKE HOW CAN I CONTACT COBAN'S ACADEMY


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

u can only consider yourself an amatuer or pro if u have fought in a sanctioned event. you have to get all your medicals done and get your fighting license from the athletic commission in your state. u dont train. shut up.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

well since jiggy wants to flame me and be a stupid ass about it.man i'm 15 feel good about picken on me. here is the school i go to has not bin updated in while My Webpage first time makin a url so i forgot to change the name it's NOT my site


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

southern shaolin kung fu.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

that seems kewl what is southern shaolin kung fu


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

i am your GOD said:


> u can only consider yourself an amatuer or pro if u have fought in a sanctioned event. you have to get all your medicals done and get your fighting license from the athletic commission in your state. u dont train. shut up.


I am your god = jiggy?

While your right about the medicals/liscencing and all (except you dont get liscensed from your state, you get liscensed for the state your fighting in), anyways, why do you care if he does or doesnt train. Theres thousands of people starting to train Muay Thai/MMA/whatever monthly accross the country right now with the MMA explosion going on, why are you so skeptical to believe that Froogle isnt one of them.

The way I see it is either A) He just started training and is excited about it and wants to post about it or B) He doesnt and it makes him feel better to come on and lie that he does. Either way I dont really care, why are you so focused on discrediting him. Leave him alone.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

lol jiggy was told


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

A,A,A!!!!!!!!!!!! if i didnt train i wouldnt even talk about it and i would also not make a thousand threads about it. and espmike can you help me contact cobans training camp i would love to learn from him. I called the gym but no one answered the phone.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

His gym is in NY. Kinda a far drive for you to do every day dont you think? I dont know how else to get ahold of him, Ive never met the guy or trained with him or anything.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i usually go for the "curry" toss... HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Whatever works! But usually I stick to the L.D.C. school of thought. For those who don't know me, I train with knives and our school of thought is LDC otherwise known as Long, Deep, and Continuous


OW, OW, and OOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

Cancel my trip to Alaska


----------



## Kesmai (Aug 9, 2006)

Mattones said:


> Recently left BJJ and kick boxing. My students didn't like it.


i used to wrestle and do a little boxing on the side so i recently started ultimate fighting which is the new love of my life


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

please don't call it "ultimate fighting". that's the cheesiest\lamest term ever conceived.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Agreed. Mixed Martial Arts is the name of the sport.


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

Froogle said:


> A,A,A!!!!!!!!!!!! if i didnt train i wouldnt even talk about it and i would also not make a thousand threads about it. and espmike can you help me contact cobans training camp i would love to learn from him. I called the gym but no one answered the phone.


why dont u ask jiggy noob. hes only told u a trillion times that he trains with him.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

i know JIGGY ^ but hes gonna flame







me ya know what im saying Jiggy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Froogle said:


> i know JIGGY ^ but hes gonna flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...










busted?


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

wtf


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

acestro said:


> i know JIGGY ^ but hes gonna flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...










busted?








[/quote]









I am your god = Jiggy. Gotta be.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i prefer the good ol fashion wind mill fighting style.

J-Rod


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> i know JIGGY ^ but hes gonna flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...










busted?








[/quote]
:nod:

I am your god = Jiggy. Gotta be.
[/quote]

Dude...PLEASE dont tell me that people are so loser'd out that they resort to signing up for new accounts and assume new identites on THIS site. That is like, the saddest, most pathetic thing imaginable. Im not saying thats whats going on here....but if it is...you sir, are a gomer.

Tom


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if someone pisses me off, i go by their house with my potato gun, ice bullets and a baseball bat. i bash in their mailbox and shoot out their car window with an ice bullet.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow ^ ur a GANGSTER!!!







and yea espmike you go to Lloyd Irvin's school right, and can u help me out to find a better school send a PM or sumthin


----------



## i am your GOD (Jun 16, 2006)

how do u find a better school when u dont even go to one in the first place?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> i know JIGGY ^ but hes gonna flame
> 
> 
> 
> ...










busted?








[/quote]
:nod:

I am your god = Jiggy. Gotta be.
[/quote]

Dude...PLEASE dont tell me that people are so loser'd out that they resort to signing up for new accounts and assume new identites on THIS site. That is like, the saddest, most pathetic thing imaginable. Im not saying thats whats going on here....but if it is...you sir, are a gomer.

Tom
[/quote]

I think we might have a gomer


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Wheres the little yellow guy who slaps himself in the head when he sees dispicable activity?

Tom


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Dude, don't sh*t talk the Jiggy.

He might send some cockerels to your hood to f*ck your sh*t up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Wheres the little yellow guy who slaps himself in the head when he sees dispicable activity?
> 
> Tom


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Chyess! I looked forever for that, but said F-it after an exhaustive search attempt. Totally fits this situation...

Tom


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Chyess! I looked forever for that, but said F-it after an exhaustive search attempt. Totally fits this situation...
> 
> Tom


Lol you can just type : doh : -->







to make it easy.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

dude i go to MIKIDO dawg ur so fu***** annoying here's the F***** link http://mikido.com/


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Chyess! I looked forever for that, but said F-it after an exhaustive search attempt. Totally fits this situation...
> 
> Tom


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Dude, don't sh*t talk the Jiggy.
> 
> He might send some cockerels to your hood to f*ck your sh*t up.


hahahahaha. only 'c*ck' he owns....lol


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

jiggy who do u train under?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jiggy can't answer that right now.

He's posted it before, so you can probably find it with a search though.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Froogle said:


> wow ^ ur a GANGSTER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I train at Philly/Jersey Mixed Martial Arts Academy. We are affiliated with Team lloyd Irvin Jiu Jitsu. PM me where you are from and what you are looking for, I'll help you find some good places to train in your area.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> His gym is in NY. Kinda a far drive for you to do every day dont you think? I dont know how else to get ahold of him, Ive never met the guy or trained with him or anything.


this that guy up in kingston??


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Liquid said:


> His gym is in NY. Kinda a far drive for you to do every day dont you think? I dont know how else to get ahold of him, Ive never met the guy or trained with him or anything.


this that guy up in kingston??
[/quote]

? Last I hear he ran a camp up in Dutchess County, NY, and he also does classes at Renzo Gracie's school in NYC.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> His gym is in NY. Kinda a far drive for you to do every day dont you think? I dont know how else to get ahold of him, Ive never met the guy or trained with him or anything.


this that guy up in kingston??
[/quote]

? Last I hear he ran a camp up in Dutchess County, NY, and he also does classes at Renzo Gracie's school in NYC.
[/quote]

its not him then, but even better dutchess is where im at so hes close, if you come across an address or a number hook me up, im not trying to go all out gung ho "eveybody look at me, im a f*cking mma fighter dude !!1!", i just like to fight and enjoy full contact gyms, currently the only full contact gym mma style i know of thats within a comftable range for me is a jeet kun do school, but the crowd has gotten small and theres no competition left for me to keep me intrested, so ive gone back to boxing but id like to mix it up..


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> WINDMILLING...


I hope you really don't do this.

I prefer to just bust a (45cal) cap or two! lol!! 
Ruger p-345 45cal semi-auto
Glock 17 9mm
HK 45cal


----------

